# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  سؤال بخصوص ألف ابن.

## سمية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   
بخصوص ألف : ابن ، عند كتابة نسب عالم ما ،مثلاً:
الأب: محمد الطاهر بن عاشور
الابن: محمد الفاضل بن محمد الطاهر بن عاشور
إذا أردت اختصار اسم الابن ، فأيهما الصحيح؟
هل: محمد الفاضل ابن عاشور، أم محمد الفاضل بن عاشور؟ و لماذا؟

----------


## خزانة الأدب

ما دام محمد الفاضل ابنا لعاشور فتحذف الألف، ولا نحتاج إلى مراجعة الأنساب لتقرير هل هو أبوه أو جدّه
ولكنها تثبت في مثل قولك: محمد الفاضل ابن تونس

----------


## أحمد طنطاوي

يقول علماء الإملاء : تحذف ألف ابن إن وقعت بين علمين الثاني أب للأول ولو بالشهرة أو أمه بشرط أن تكون ابن نعتا للاسم قبلها مثل حضر محمد بن الشافعي ، أما لو وقعت خبرا له فلا تحذف ألفها مثل : محمد ابن الشافعي

----------


## أبو الحارث السلفي

الصحيح انه تثبت هنا لان عاشور ليس ابا لمحمد فاضل بل جد له
والقاعدة ان الألف تحذف اذا كانت بين الابن وأبيه
لذلك تكتب هكذا:
محمد الفاضل ابن عاشور
والله أعلم

----------


## السلفية النجدية

نعم كما قال أخي الفاضل ( أبو الحارث السلفي ) ، وأشيد على ما قاله الأخ الكريم (  أحمد طنطاوي ) : (( يقول علماء الإملاء : تحذف ألف ابن إن وقعت بين علمين )) لكن هذه العبارة لها شروط ..

ومن شروطها أي : حذف النون ؛ ألا تكون ( ابن ) في أول السطر - يعني : يُفصل بين العلمين - ، فإن كانت في أول السطر لم تحذف النون ، مثلا :

.................... أحمد
ابن حنبل .........

لكن لو كان ليس بينهما فاصل ، كقولنا : ( أحمد بن حنبل ) ، فإن النون هنا تحذف ..

----------


## عبدالعزيز الحربي

القول ما قال به أبو الحارث السلفي

----------


## خزانة الأدب

ولكنها تحذف بين الابن والأم
فما الدليل على أنها تثبت بين الابن والجد؟
إن كان اجتهادًا منكم فصرِّحوا، أو اتِّباعًا فأتوا بالنصّ من كتب الإملاء
والغرض الاستفادة

----------


## عادل أحمدموسى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
وبعد 
استقرت القواعد على إثبات ألف ( ابن ) في الحالات الآتية :
1 -  إذا وقعت أول السطر 
2 - إذا لم تقع بين علمين مثل ( هذا محمد ابن أخي) 
3 - إذا وقعت بين علمين الثاني ليس أبا للأول مثل( عيسى ابن مريم ) 
4 - إذا وقعت بين علمين وكان العلم الأول منونا مثل ( قابلت محمدا ابن إسماعيل أمس) 
5 _ إذا وقعت بعد أداة النداء (يا) مثل ( يا بن الوليد )
وتحذف ألف (ابن) في الحالات الآتية :
1 - إذا وقعت بين علمين والثاني منهما أب للأول ولو بالشهرة مثل ( محمد بن العثيمين)

----------


## خزانة الأدب

قال أحمد الهاشمي في (المفرد العلم في رسم القلم، ط19، ص 189
ولا فرق في العلَم الثاني بين أن يكون اسم أب الأول، أو اسم جدّه، أو يكون اسم أمه

----------


## سمية

> قال أحمد الهاشمي في (المفرد العلم في رسم القلم، ط19، ص 189
> ولا فرق في العلَم الثاني بين أن يكون اسم أب الأول، أو اسم جدّه، أو يكون اسم أمه


*بارك الله فيك وجزاك أحسن الجزاء،وجزى جميع الإخوة الذين أثروا الموضوع بمشاركتهم الفعالة بالمثل، ويبدو لي أن في المسألة خلاف عند اللغويين، ندعو الله تعالى أن يقيض لنا من يبين لنا الراجح من القولين.*

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> *بارك الله فيك وجزاك أحسن الجزاء،وجزى جميع الإخوة الذين أثروا الموضوع بمشاركتهم الفعالة بالمثل، ويبدو لي أن في المسألة خلاف عند اللغويين، ندعو الله تعالى أن يقيض لنا من يبين لنا الراجح من القولين.*


لا يوجد خلاف بارك الله فيك
ولن تجدي في كتب الإملاء أن الألف تكتب بين الابن والجدّ
ومن غير المعقول أن يقال للطالب مثلا: تأكد من سلسلة النسب قبل أن تكتب الألف أو تتركها!
والمفروض أن تطلبي من الذين غلَّطونا توثيق كلامهم!

----------


## سمية

> لا يوجد خلاف بارك الله فيك
> ولن تجدي في كتب الإملاء أن الألف تكتب بين الابن والجدّ
> ومن غير المعقول أن يقال للطالب مثلا: تأكد من سلسلة النسب قبل أن تكتب الألف أو تتركها!
> والمفروض أن تطلبي من الذين غلَّطونا توثيق كلامهم!


*بارك الله فيك أخي، كلام منطقي وفعلاً لقد غلطونا، فأحياناً أجدها ثابتة ، و أحياناً أخرى محذوفة ، فاختلط علي الأمر فحسبت أن هناك خلاف بين اللغويين، وهو ما جعلني أستفسر عن القاعدة في هذا المنتدى المبارك، و الحمد لله أن وفقكم لبيان ذلك.
فجزاكم الله أحسن الجزاء.*

----------


## أبو الحارث السلفي

> لا يوجد خلاف بارك الله فيك
> ولن تجدي في كتب الإملاء أن الألف تكتب بين الابن والجدّ
> ومن غير المعقول أن يقال للطالب مثلا: تأكد من سلسلة النسب قبل أن تكتب الألف أو تتركها!
> والمفروض أن تطلبي من الذين غلَّطونا توثيق كلامهم!


أخي خزانة الأدب هذا نبه عليه شرّاح الحديث عند اسماء بعض الرواة وأذكر منهم مثلا الرواي عَبْد اللَّه ابْن بُحَيْنَة فإذا ذهبت الى اسمه في كتب الحديث تجد الألف مثبتة واليك كلام بعض شرّاح الحديث كالحافظ ابن حجر:
وَعَبْد اللَّه بْن مَالِك ابْن بُحَيْنَة هُوَ عَبْد اللَّه ابْن بُحَيْنَة الْمَذْكُور فِي الْإِسْنَاد الَّذِي قَبْله ، وَبُحَيْنَة وَالِدَة عَبْد اللَّه عَلَى الْمَشْهُور فَيَنْبَغِي أَنْ تُثْبَت الْأَلِف فِي اِبْن بُحَيْنَة إِذَا ذُكِرَ مَالِك وَيُعْرَب إِعْرَاب عَبْد اللَّه . (فتح الباري 3/232 ترقم الشاملة).
وقال في موضع آخر:
وْله : ( عَنْ عَبْد اَللَّه اِبْن بُحَيْنَة )
تَقَدَّمَ فِي اَلتَّشَهُّدِ أَنَّ بُحَيْنَة اِسْم أُمِّهِ أَوْ أُمّ أَبِيهِ ، وَعَلَى هَذَا فَيَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُكْتَبَ ابْن بُحَيْنَة بِأَلِفٍ .(الفتح 4/241 الشاملة)
والله أعلم.

----------


## عوض فضة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : شكرا للإخوة الكرام ولكني أتعجب كيف أغفلوا موضعا من مواضع حذف ألف ابن وهو عند مجيئها بعد همزة الاستفهام كقولنا :
أبن محمد في المسجد ؟ حيث لا تجتمع همزة الاستفهام و ألف ابن معا.
                  أمر ثان لم يذكره الإخوة هو أن كلمة ابنة تعامل معاملة كلمة ابن بنفس القاعدة فتكتب أحيانا ( ابنة ) و أحيانا ( بنة ).............. أرجو أن أكون زودت إفادة .

----------


## أبوخالد

" قال الحريري في ( درة الغواص ): إنهم يحذفون الألف من ( ابن ) في كل موضع يقع بعد اسم أو لقب أو كنية و ليس ذلك بمطرد بل يجب إثباتها في خمسة مواطن :

1 - إذا أضيف ( ابن ) إلى مضمر 
كقولك : ((هذا زيد ابنُك))

2 - إذا أضيف إلى غير أبيه 
كقولك : (( المعتضد بالله ابنُ أخي المعتمد على الله ))

3 - إذا أضيف إلى الأب الأعلى 
كقولك : ((الحسن ابنُ المهتدي بالله ))

4 - إذا عُدل به عن الصفة إلى الاستفهام 
كقولك : (( هل تميم ابنُ مر ؟ ))

5- إذا عُدل به عن الصفة إلى الخبر 
كقولك : ((إن كعباً ابنُ لؤي))

وألحق إليه الصفدي موضعين آخرين : 

6 - أن يقع ( ابن ) أول السطر

7 - أن يقع بين وصفين دون علمين
كقولك : (( الفاضل ابن الفاضل ))

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> أخي خزانة الأدب هذا نبه عليه شرّاح الحديث عند اسماء بعض الرواة وأذكر منهم مثلا الرواي عَبْد اللَّه ابْن بُحَيْنَة فإذا ذهبت الى اسمه في كتب الحديث تجد الألف مثبتة واليك كلام بعض شرّاح الحديث كالحافظ ابن حجر:
> وَعَبْد اللَّه بْن مَالِك ابْن بُحَيْنَة هُوَ عَبْد اللَّه ابْن بُحَيْنَة الْمَذْكُور فِي الْإِسْنَاد الَّذِي قَبْله ، وَبُحَيْنَة وَالِدَة عَبْد اللَّه عَلَى الْمَشْهُور فَيَنْبَغِي أَنْ تُثْبَت الْأَلِف فِي اِبْن بُحَيْنَة إِذَا ذُكِرَ مَالِك وَيُعْرَب إِعْرَاب عَبْد اللَّه . (فتح الباري 3/232 ترقم الشاملة).
> وقال في موضع آخر:
> وْله : ( عَنْ عَبْد اَللَّه اِبْن بُحَيْنَة )
> تَقَدَّمَ فِي اَلتَّشَهُّدِ أَنَّ بُحَيْنَة اِسْم أُمِّهِ أَوْ أُمّ أَبِيهِ ، وَعَلَى هَذَا فَيَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُكْتَبَ ابْن بُحَيْنَة بِأَلِفٍ .(الفتح 4/241 الشاملة)
> والله أعلم.


لا علاقة للكلام بما نحن فيه، لأن معنى كلامه: أن أباه مالك وأمه بحينة فلا تحذف الألف بين مالك وبحينة.
وللعلم: الحافظ بن حجر اسمه أحمد بن علي بن حجر، ومع ذلك تحذف الألف.

وهذا نص آخر في المسألة من المطالع النصرية للمطابع المصرية للشيخ نصر الهوريني، ص 171:
إذا وقع بين علمين متناسبين، بأن يكون أحدهما أباً للسابق ولو تنـزيلاً
وقد شرح المسألة وأورد عشرات الأمثلة عليها من المنسوبين إلى غير آبائهم ثم قال:
فكل من نُسب إلى من اشتهر به من أم أو جد يحذف وجوباً: تنوينه لفظاً وألف ابن خطًّا

وكلام الحريري صحَّح الخفاجي في شرح الدرة خلافه، ونقله الشيخ نصر.

وأما قول الأخ عوض (أتعجب كيف أغفلوا موضعاً ... إلخ). الجواب: نص عليه الهوريني في نفس الصفحة

----------

